# '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-43)



## Dissonance

Discuss Suns games here in their quest to "Fuel The Fire" (slogan this year) and make the playoffs and talk all things about the team. 


































*SUNS SCHEDULE*​


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I saw James Harden get to the rim, finish, and get fouled at will against this Lakers team last night. I can't imagine they will be able to stay in front of Dragic or Bledsoe either. Could be a lay-up line tonight.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



RollWithEm said:


> I saw James Harden get to the rim, finish, and get fouled at will against this Lakers team last night. I can't imagine they will be able to stay in front of Dragic or Bledsoe either. Could be a lay-up line tonight.



You shut your mouth. Lakers are winning tonight, lay-up line be damned!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Basel said:


> You shut your mouth. Lakers are winning tonight, lay-up line be damned!


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


>



That's uncalled for. What did The Machine ever do to The Dragon?!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

lol you know, I never realized that was him or any Laker.

Just was being general.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Tonight is payback for ripping Sasha's head off. I'm tempted to offer you an avatar bet.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Dragic with sick slip into layup.

Bledsoe couple of early penetrate and dunks for Plum

Marcus has 2 3's.

It seems they're starting both Morris'.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe 3 off reb and miss of a 3 by Marcus


17-9, Suns 5:29 left in 1st


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Kobe frustrated like 8 times in that time.


OK, 2-3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Thomas 3 with Lin right there


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bled 5 pts 4 assts in 9 mins


Morris 3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Miss 3 in transition after a steal and tipped in by Keef.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Boozer turns it over, Thomas on fast break and scores.

30-15, Suns 2:11 left


Lakers with turnover problems..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Thomas 3 in transition.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns up 33-19 after 1.


Bled 5 pts, 4 asts, 3 rebs

Thomas 8 pts off bench. He fits right in. 

Marcus 9 pts 3-5 from 3


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Ugh. LA opens up with 9-1 in this qrter.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe is the engine that makes us go tonight anyway.


3, and then off miss and fast break and layup.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

59-50, Suns at the half.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Even though we should be up more, everyone has looked good basically. I feel like gerald is playing too fast right now because he might be wortied about his PT this season. Needs to chill, he is going to get plenty of minutes.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

16-4 run in 3rd by Suns half way through. 

Missed most of it watching end of WS.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

lol Lakers so sloppy.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Kobe T'd up.

Suns up 92-66 2:55 left in 2nd.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns romping all over the Lakers. They look good doing it too.

Fun fact: this is only the third home season opening win in the last 15 years. The other two were last year and 04-05.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Wow, Bledsoe ejected...after 2nd T


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

98-73, Suns after 3.


edit: They took a pt away from LA.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Wow, Bledsoe ejected...after 2nd T


Now who's going to play the fourth?


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Lol stupid ejection. 


Without a doubt we are winning the championship this year. Order the rings and start planning the parade.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

^lol


*Suns 119, Lakers 99*. 

Thomas 23 pts, 3 asts off bench, 3 

Bledsoe 16/9/6

Goran 18/5/5

3 guards of terror

Marcus 21 pts (5-9 from 3)

Team was 16-32 50% from 3.


Ennis played the 4th.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Should i make this trade:

Trade away: chris paul, demar derozan

Trade for: derrick rose, keiff morris, and josh smith


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

paulcoro 2m
The #Suns are now 17-0 when Dragic and Bledsoe each score at least 16 points in a game.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> paulcoro 2m
> The #Suns are now 17-0 when Dragic and Bledsoe each score at least 16 points in a game.


Solid, if unsurprising, stat.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Basel said:


> Tonight is payback for ripping Sasha's head off. I'm tempted to offer you an avatar bet.



Good thing this didn't happen.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Basel said:


> Good thing this didn't happen.


Indeed. You should also know I'm bound to go off-kilter with that too.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Looking forward to this. I'm excited to see how we do against the league elites. Want more tests.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Welp. We ain't playin the Lakers anymore

19-8, Spurs just over 2 left in 1st.


Bledsoe struggling.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns cut to 2 with Thomas score.

65-63 after being most, and like 10 at half.


Len breaking out?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Ugh. Thomas didn't hold it long enough, and forced it with Timmy on him. Diaw layup .2


71-67, Spurs after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Parker hits a jumper to s tart 4th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Green 3!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I LOVE THOMAS.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Isaiah Thomas again!

3 by Belinelli damnit.


Green scores. 2 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

84-80, Spurs 5:44 left.

Suns have never had the lead.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Keef turnaround on Timmy on baseline 1 pt game!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

THOMAS right around Diaw and scores!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

88-87, Suns 2:13 left.

Suns ball. Haven't been able to capitalize to increase it couple of times.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Keef makes 2 FTs.

Duncan miss.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Len taps it and Suns get back it after miss.

10/10.

Wow, what a dish by Len to Morris for jam.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Len doing dirty work. Hopefully, this is jump start to his career.


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

What a game by Len. By far the best of his career.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

92-89, Suns 6.5 sec left.

Spurs ball.


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

6 seconds. Hopefully they don't tie. I'd foul.


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

LOL 5 second violation


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

5 sec violation for DIAW.

Good to see his brainless actions at times carry over here.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe block at the buzzer even though was already over after FTs.

SUNS WIN!

94-89!


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Was watching it away from a cpu... but Sweeeeet.

That three headed monster carried us to the end. Coach saved it and it put us ahead under 5 minutes left.

Like I said: 82-0


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

It's only game 2, but it's a big win against the champs. They're still better than us, but it shows that we can compete well with them. Dragic and Bledsoe didn't have very good games and we were down most of the game but still won. Isaiah Thomas has been great so far.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Thomas 23/4 in 29 mins. Len 10/11 in 32 both off bench


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



AG said:


> It's only game 2, but it's a big win against the champs. They're still better than us, but it shows that we can compete well with them. Dragic and Bledsoe didn't have very good games and we were down most of the game but still won. Isaiah Thomas has been great so far.


Agreed!


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

More games like that and it wont take long for Len to get into the starting line up. We need him to play like that all the time.. If he does, we could really be looking at something


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Huge win. Good to see Len showing what he is capable of. As I said on GD thread, Thomas could run away with 6moty if the Suns are playoff bound. He's just pure energy and offense off the bench. Suns won this game with heart and defense, despite going 2/18 from 3pt.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



l0st1 said:


> Huge win. Good to see Len showing what he is capable of. As I said on GD thread, Thomas could run away with 6moty if the Suns are playoff bound. He's just pure energy and offense off the bench. Suns won this game with heart and defense, despite going 2/18 from 3pt.


Yep. I think it will be 4 players that are in the running for 6moty: Thomas, Gibson, Crawford, and Tristan Thompson.

I kind of like our chances though


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Maravilla said:


> More games like that and it wont take long for Len to get into the starting line up. We need him to play like that all the time.. If he does, we could really be looking at something


I have a feeling he may get a 20 game suspension. Dude is a complete 180 from last year. He's 35lbs heavier and is much more cut too. His body fat is half of what it was last year.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Whatever synthetic substances he needed to improve himself is none of my business tho.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Maravilla said:


> Yep. I think it will be 4 players that are in the running for 6moty: Thomas, Gibson, Crawford, and Tristan Thompson.
> 
> I kind of like our chances though


I agree with everyone but Thompson. I don't think he puts up the numbers of the more well known 6moty and I think that hurts him.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Hes kind of my wildcard i guess. I can see him puttintgg up quality markeiff morris or taj gibson numbers in a 6th man role for that team.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I thought the run the Spurs put on this team to end the first quarter last night had deflated the team a bit, but Len's hustle got them right back in the game mentally. He was their catalyst for sure.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I had a feeling we might come out flat tonight after last night's big win.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Wow, UUUUUUUUUUUUUUGLY


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Prototypical trap letdown game.

WHEW. GROSS.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Missed that Jazz game and thought it could be a let down game but was shocked to see the score. 



Suns will be wearing American themed uni's apparently that resemble this and also probably looks like Wizards.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/529709576183369729


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns beat Lakers 112-106.

Keef 23/10/5. 

Thomas 22/9/3/3 (lol how did any team let us get our hands on him)


Green 26/3 off bench. 

Apparently, Bledsoe was frustrated and in foul trouble. Missed it cuz I didn't feel like watching em beat up LA again haha.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Good game tonight. Grizzlies look good. The Suns are up at the end of the first by one though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

27-26, Suns end of 1.

Bledsoe 14/2/3

Team is 11/14 78.6% lol. Grizz shooting over 50


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I hope Dragon starts playing better and/or won't get unhappy to want to be elsewhere next yr.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Tolliver 3. Then Green 3. He has 9 pts in 5 mins.

Grizz TO.

41-32, Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

8-2 run for Grizz now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Thomas 3!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Solid half. Morris looking solid. Same with Bledsoe. Dragic is struggling out there.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

52-46, Suns at half.

Suns creating turnovers. 8 of Grizz 9 tos are stls.

Keef 13/4 (5-5) and Bledsoe 16 pts (6-6)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

87-79, Grizz 5:40 left.

Missed most of the 2nd half.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Grizzlies really turned the screws defensively in that 3rd quarter. They are really impressive early this season shutting teams down for long stretches.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Grizz win 102-91.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

They are still a terrible matchup for us. I think we lost every meeting last yr.


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> They are still a terrible matchup for us. I think we lost every meeting last yr.


Yeah, we did. They totally own us, and are the worst possible matchup. Their big guys can score and they like to slow it down and play great defense.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

They play big and are a matchup problem for every Rahm in the league. They are contenders. The Suns bigs were no match and eventually the suns were exposed for it.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Hyperion said:


> They play big and are a matchup problem for every Rahm in the league. They are contenders. The Suns bigs were no match and eventually the suns were exposed for it.



What is a Rahm?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I can't believe we might lose this game


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Damn, we had two shots and none of them went in


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns up 87-86 6:30 left.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

GREEN off the cut and wow, that 3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Tucker forces TO. Green bad shot.

Curry to Bogut after penetration for the dunk.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

GREEN 3. off the hustle 


95-88, Suns 4:20 left


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns up 100-89 after Marcus 3.


Warriors 26 turnovers. Suns w/28 pts off.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Thomas 3 with Curry right there. 

How did teams let us get him, again? 15 of his 22 in 4th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Green tear drop


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Suns win 107-95

Much needed even GSW w/o Klay


Thomas 22 pts/7. Shot poorly got to line though.

Green 19

Both ignited the team in that 4th.


Goran 19 pts


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> Thomas 3 with Curry right there.
> 
> How did teams let us get him, again? 15 of his 22 in 4th.


I don't really know. Sacramento felt sorry for us, as you know, we both have problems with acquiring valuable players? Maybe we tanked that game against them couple days ago as a silent part of the agreement? 
More realistically, maybe because Thomas had that wrist injury, so they were scared. Doesn't matter, the kid is pretty solid until now, may he keep up with the good work 

About the game, as much as I've seen, it was our game as usual, somebody coming in from the bench and making a difference (Green I would say this time). Thomas I don't really see as a guy coming in from the bench, I mean he does, but we know he's gonna have minutes like a starter. 
If Clay was in game, I think it would be a totally different story, doesn't matter, happy we won.

I hope our form gets a bit more stable from now on, especially for this East side tour, I know it's unrealistic to expect us to win every game on East, but if we stay healthy I think we have a team that is capable of winning against every team we play in the next 12 games (Clippers, Toronto a bit tougher), I feel like we should go 10-2 or 9-3 in the next 12 games, anything below that would be bad.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Geez. Nets killing us 29-13 2 mins left in 1st.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

29-17, Nets after 1. Started watching when I posted that previously.

Hopefully our awesome bench sparks something.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

These Net commentators are insufferable.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Awful shooting...


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

team is beginning to frustrate me.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Teletovic fouled Green shooting a 3.

45-31, Nets 5:17 left. TO.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Tucker stl and scores inside, fouled and1.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Ugh I hate Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

DRAGIC 3.

7 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Maravilla said:


> team is beginning to frustrate me.


Team ignored its weaknesses this summer for most part. But to be fair, wasn't much to fill them. McD playing the patience game.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

**** you, Lopez.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bledsoe to Goran inside for easy 2 with shot clock/game clock going down.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Ugh JJ runner with .7. It'll count.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Just a bit outside, Green.

63-49, Nets at the half


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Horrendous 1st half performance. It's still early but this team looks like a mediocre .500 team. We might take a small step back from last season.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

4 pt game after Green 3 out of timeout.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

KEEF 3.

1 pt game.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Keef stl, and damn Green missed 3 in transition.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

JJ miss.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Green gives us the lead!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

THOMAS! Back to back scores

97-94, Suns 4:29 left.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Another Nets miss and Thomas on the break, gets fouled.

Nets shooting below 30% in this half. As compared to 71% in first half.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Damn you, Green.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Wow! what a comeback!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Great feed by the Dragon to Plum for score.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

IT diving for balls, forcing the pressure on em a ton on break off misses.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Bad possession there....


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

STL by Green, pass to Goran for score.

JJ giving up lol


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Al McCoy styling it tonight?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I've TV feed with Albert and Johnson.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

That'll do it. Suns win 112-104

Suns improve to 5-3.


Green 28 pts 5 rebs, 3 asts

IT 21 pts


Dragic 18/6





Next 4; vsCHA, @ LAC, @ BOS, @DET


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Wow, great comeback, I thought this was probably going to be a loss down 19. Thomas was great in the 4th.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*



Dissonance said:


> I've TV feed with Albert and Johnson.


Solo announcing.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## 29380

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533498590480834562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/533498780185030656


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

This team isn't really good right now; it's mediocre at best. It would be great if we can somehow sign Marc Gasol in the off-season.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I had a concern that we would take a step back this season with most of the teams that were tanking last season actually trying to play this season... but I didn't see this team being like this so far. It is early, I'll still give them time to figure it out.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

They're just out of sync right now. Every game someone else is crapping the bed. I think that by December they'll get in a good rhythm. I'm not putting any stock in Len. He's not good.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Good exciting game tonight. Nice win after we blew a 14 point lead. Great game from Markieff and another one from Len. And I want to see TJ Warren get more minutes.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

Didn't catch this either. Seems Morri did well.

And Len continues to improve.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

I saw Hyperion's comment yesterday and last night I had a dream where Len is mentioned, lol. And Len had a great game.
Ok, nothing really new, we did this last season, as Hyperion said " Every game someone else is crapping the bed.", and I would add every game somebody else steps up (not always for the v). And I agree, we're totally out of sync now, we need more consistency. Hopefully we can achieve that during December, and hopefully some loses that may come in the next 9 game won't come back to bite our ass.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*

RoLo also had some good games, he still stinks.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread*


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 6-5)*

Somebody update the record, we're 7-5. Not a great game, we were lucky enough in the end not to lose. PJ Tucker was suspended in the game before this, but he stepped up and scored 16 last night, Thomas I think this is his third game in a row that he is below double digit in points. He missed a lot for 2. Also we missed a lot of 3p shots, but we didn't shoot them that much. It's still early, but I don't really see any improvement, for now


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: (7-5)*

Game is muted. Thanks, Ann.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: (7-5)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/535981167095189504


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: (8-5)*












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/536342991674155008
Back-to-back beat downs.

4 straight on this EC road trip.


Toughest of em all Mon @ Raptors.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Wow, so much bad going on for Indiana this season. It will be tough against Toronto, this will be the first time I actually can watch the whole game, I hope we can play a consistent game this time.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Anybody watching the game? 
We're playing solid, but we're having so much trouble with Jonas Valanciunas, if we could just contain this guy under the basket, he already shot 6 free throws, damn, 15 points in just 1st quarter.

29 - 26 for Raptors end of 1st


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Start of 2nd quarter, Plumlee 3rd PF. The commentators said something like that Plumlee is an "offensive terror". Really?


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Really gave away this game with stupid turnovers. Made a great run in the 4th to get the lead then pissed it away because we couldn't rebound or take care of the ball


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Toronto had a great defensive 3rd quarter, but I think we really helped out with our mistakes. We had a great 4th, played our game, shooting crazy for a while, but again we made mistakes in the crucial last minutes. Went from down by 17 at the start of 4th, to being up by 1, and it was 98-98, and we had the ball. That's when we lost the ball couple of times, also we were not able to get the defensive jump, and again we managed to make some mistakes in the last couple of attacks. Dragon is almost like a third player now, behind Bledsoe and Thomas. It looks like we're still maturing. And I know everybody knows this, but I have to say it again, God how we miss somebody to get us the ball below the rim. Over and out.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

34-30, Suns after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Green 3 open the qrter


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

39-37, Suns 8:47 left in 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

GORAN.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Back and forth scoring last 2-3 mins.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

BLEDSOE score.

Lawson takes it down the court and can't finish.

Halftime 64-64.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-5)]*

Green has been insane.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-6)]*

Suns ran away with this one.

Bledsoe 3 makes it 117-104.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (9-6)]*

BTW IT didn't even play.

:diss:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

Suns win 120-112.

Bledsoe 21/10/3

Goran 20/4/5/2

Green 24/3/2 in 26 mins,


7 out of 9 played scored 10 or more. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/denver-nuggets-phoenix-suns-2014112621/


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

I love Green's confidence in this season. Against Toronto he messed up couple of times in the last minutes, but still I would give him the ball.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*











They get their rematch.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

Nuggets up 66-47 at half

Team is shooting 37.5% and out rebounded 33-15.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

Suns having a Thanksgiving hangover. 

Getting demolished. 90-61.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

Losing to the Magic at home is totally inexcusable. Len was horrible tonight.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-6)]*

One of these guards needs to be moved for a position of need.

But yeah, even though i was pumped coming into this season I had a lingering doubt that things may not be as easy for us now that half of the league isn't actively trying to lose anymore.

Our bigs suck.

Marcus should not have been given his contract to appease his brother.

Tolliver and Randolph should never see the floor when Warren is available with all of our other wings.

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (10-8)]*

Bledsoe and Dragon going off together tonight. Coincidence without IT? I think not.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (11-8)]*

Suns came back from behind to blow out the Pacers.

Great to see the Dragic we need to join the 2014-15 season

33/3/5/4

Bledsoe 27/7/4


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (11-8)]*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (11-8)]*

Came home surprised to see Suns won 118-106

The Dragon maybe starting to click after couple games or so.

Goran 28/13/2/1 (10-15 FG%)

Keef 23/10


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-9)]*

Man this game is getting wild.

Some terrible calls in this game though. This last 3 pt play by Griffin with 4 minutes left was crap. He cleared out Len with his off hand.

Suns really need to defend better. He's doing whatever he wants.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

We suck.

Lost 7 out of last 10. 4 in a row, and to a few teams I thought we had business losing to.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

Isaiah


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

Even without him, shouldn't have...


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

I would do Isaiah for Monroe if it was out there.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

Goran Dragic (lower back strain) is out for Thunder tonight.


----------



## Basel

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-12)]*

Poor Suns.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-14)]*

Jesus ****ing christ.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-14)]*

CHA 61, PHX 54 at half. CHA: 52 FG%, 3 tov, 7-13 3s; PHX: 50 FG%, 2 tov, 3-12 3s; Jefferson: 18p/5r; Dragic: 16p/4a


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-14)]*

Suns are a mess. Talks of IT wanting a trade.

I think Plumlee has regressed big time. He looks lost out there on both ends and have seen multiple instances of him having no idea what he's doing and teammates getting frustrated(Green and Tucker). Len needs to be the full time starter.

Green needs to be reeled in and not allowed to take endless shots. And we just really need to get into our offense quicker. Last game it took them way too long to get into their offense. Seemed like when they finally started the shot clock was already down to under 10 seconds.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-14)]*

Finally a win!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (12-14)]*

OMG!


I was about to post lottery balls.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (13-14)]*

FINAL: PHX 99, NY 90. Back at .500. PHX: 44.9 FG%; NY: 39.8 FG%; 4th PHX foe sub-40 FG%; Bledsoe: 25p/10r; IT: 22p; Keef: 19p


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread [Team Record: (14-14)]*

Dragic trade rumors beginning.

In the video of him talking about it in the link, he says, Goran is the one we want to keep out of the guards but will keep listening. 





> NEW YORK -- With the Mavericks opening trade season with a bang by acquiring Rajon Rondo from the Celtics, the countdown to the Feb. 19 deadline is officially underway. Here's the latest from around the league:
> 
> • The Phoenix Suns, who beat the lowly Knicks 99-90 on Saturday, are in a bit of a quagmire with free agent-to-be Goran Dragic, rival executives say. Multiple teams already are inquiring as to what it would take to break up the Suns' three-guard rotation of Dragic, Eric Bledsoe and Isaiah Thomas -- with Dragic, a prospective free agent, garnering the most attention. Coincidentally, executives have gotten the impression that Dragic is the one Phoenix would most like to keep if they do, indeed, decide to make a move.
> 
> From the Suns' perspective, they're 11-6 when all three guards play, validating coach Jeff Hornacek's strategy to play fast with at least two of them on the floor at the same time -- an approach that resulted in 48 wins and a near-miss for a playoff spot last season.
> 
> "That's what the guards are here for, to be a three-headed monster," said Bledsoe, who had 25 points and 10 assists against New York.
> 
> The West is every bit as tough, if not tougher, this season. The anticipated rise in the salary cap resulting from the NBA's $24 billion TV deal has bolstered Phoenix's hopes of re-signing Dragic, which they fully intend to do, a league source said. But in the meantime, they'll listen to offers as they try to establish his value on the open market and what it will cost to pay him.
> 
> "Right now, I'm going to be 100 percent focused on the team and helping the team," said Dragic, who had 10 points on 4-for-11 shooting in his second game back after missing two with a strained lower back. "... If it's going to happen, then it happens. The only thing that I can do is be professional and try to be ready every game and help my teammates. In the end, we're going to see."
> 
> The team to watch here is Houston, which has been after Dragic since he left as a free agent in 2012. Dragic can, and will, opt out of his $7.5 million contract for next season.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/writer/ken-berger/24904619/trade-buzz-the-suns-goran-dragic-dilemma


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Look at that! We actually beat a good Wizards team 

104-92.

Bledsoe 17 pts, 9 rebs, 3 asts 

Goran 15/4/6, 

Len 8/8 in 23 mins 5 fouls however. Team shot 51% and held em to 41%


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Mavs up 26-25 after 1.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Team has missed so many chances. Shooting like shit.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

McD really needs to wake up and acquire a legit front court player. Sick of nobodies and small ball crap.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Green to Bledsoe off to Goran for score off the break on a turnover. TO Dallas.

39-34, Maverick still up.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Bled jumper.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

**** you, Plumlee. Letting Parsons get that.

And Dallas converts.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Great pass by Keef, and hard jam by Len.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Another Dallas TO.

Goran going in, tough, and1!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Dallas playing a team that played last night. Oh, wait.

Another turnover, Morris to Goran.

Then another, stepping out. Suns need keep taking advantage.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Dragon 3.

Bled getting selfish with Goran there off another steal, and Goran gets rebound and fouled.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Dragon splits entire team, dishes right to Len for the jam.

Suns up 7.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Ellis rejected.

Suns end on 15-4 run.


53-45, Suns at half.


Dragon 16 pts


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Len may be developing at a slow pace but he's shown some nice improvements.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Suns up 73-58, 6:01 left in 3rd.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

89-74, Suns after 3.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

Suns win 124-115

Bled 16/11/10/3

Goran 25 pts

Len 17/7

22 off bench for Green.


----------



## 29380

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/547809021822918656


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*

What are they gearing up to do with that cap space, I wonder?


----------



## 29380

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 15-14)*



> "The thought process is to try to put ourselves in the mix to add a big player via trade," Suns General Manager Ryan McDonough said, referring to stature not size. "We want to be aggressive and active. We want to solidify ourselves as a playoff team. The flexibility would allow us more wiggle room to make a trade."


http://www.azcentral.com/story/spor...anthony-tolliver-to-detroit-pistons/20862613/


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 16-14)*

Interesting.

Hopefully, he's got a coup up his sleeve.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 18-14)*

6 in a row!

Kings and Lakers next victims.

E. Bledsoe 22 Pts, 8 Reb, 8 Ast, 4 Stl, 1 Blk

Goran 24

Len again contributing 8/8/2/2/1 in 25 mins. Unsung guy in this streak.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 18-14)*

FINAL: NO 110, PHX 106. 6-win streak ends. 1-gm lead on NO. NO: 52 FG%; PHX 48 FG%; Evans: 24p; Davis: 19p/18r; Bled: 21p/8r



Sadness.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 20-16)*

FINAL: PHX 125, TOR 109. PHX: 54 FG%; TOR: 46 FG%; Bledsoe: 20p/8a; Thomas: 18p/5s; Dragic: 18p/6r; Goodwin: 12p/1poster dunk


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 20-16)*

Great game but the Suns. Really stayed focused and didn't have much of a lull once our league ballooned. Which is a sign of a mature team. Hopefully we can put together a run and climb the ranks.


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 22-16)*

I see you, Len. Making serious progress. 

Thats just TOO SWEEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 22-16)*

Didn't watch it, Spurs won 100-95

Suns gave up 41 in 4th


----------



## 29380

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 22-16)*


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 22-16)*

HOLY.


SHIT.


BALLS.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 25-18)*


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 27-20)*

Brutal loss. Are we ever going to beat Memphis?


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 28-22)*

The Suns' last 7 games were against POR, HOU, LAC, WAS, CHI, GSW, and MEM. I think 3-4 is a respectable record for a nasty stretch like that. If they can manage to beat the Blazers Thursday, they can still eak out a .500 record against elite playoff competition.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 27-20)*



AG said:


> Brutal loss. Are we ever going to beat Memphis?


Really stupid loss. Can't believe we had another heartbreaking loss to the Grizzlies. I thought the foul call for Jeff Green was total BS. Seemed like a really pussy foul to call especially at the end of a game


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 31-28)*

Let's see if we can beat Dragic tonight


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 31-29)*

By beat do you mean laying him out on a layup? Because that's apparently what Morris was looking for.


----------



## iClutch

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 31-29)*

Hi guys.

So what do you think thus far of Brandon Knight?

I'm worried about how he and Bledsoe will mesh. Both are not good at playmaking. Bledsoe has some frustrating turnovers. Green has been bad all year. The team is a bit lost now...and Hornacek is lost, as well.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 33-30)*

Reports say that Hornacek has lost the locker room. Not sure how accurate that is but I hope he can fix the issues as I like him as our coach.

Knight has been alright, I've really liked his mentality. He was willing to come in and take a step back to allow Bledsoe to be the man. He put his ego aside. Bledsoe is a great player but he is NOT a playmaker. The dude is insanely turnover prone and that simply isn't his game. Knight may be a bit better at it than Bledsoe but the Suns more than likely won't take the control from Bledsoe.

I really have no idea where this team is going. Len has looked very good this year though injuries are still an issue. Both Morris brothers have played very well but their attitude may become an issue. Tucker has improved a good amount but I simply don't like him being as aggressive offensively as he has tried to be. Green needs to go and Warren needs to get those minutes.


----------



## iClutch

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 36-33)*

Could see us treading water for awhile unless one of the MoBro's takes a step forward. I mostly mean that as a cue for Markieff to up his rebounding.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 36-33)*

Team is 39-39 now after Hawks smashing them.

McD CANNOT afford to ignore the front court position this summer. IT'S RIDICULOUS that he did this offseason and got guard happy. Team runs into same problem with McKnight as an RFA AND still can't believe they dealt that LAL pick. Would've come in handy this summer potentially. 

Upgrade at SF position would help but Warren's played well in time he's gotten. Haven't been watching much, don't know if he's an answer.


----------



## l0st1

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 36-33)*



Dissonance said:


> Team is 39-39 now after Hawks smashing them.
> 
> McD CANNOT afford to ignore the front court position this summer. IT'S RIDICULOUS that he did this offseason and got guard happy. Team runs into same problem with McKnight as an RFA AND still can't believe they dealt that LAL pick. Would've come in handy this summer potentially.
> 
> Upgrade at SF position would help but Warren's played well in time he's gotten. Haven't been watching much, don't know if he's an answer.


As shitty as a fan as it's makes me seem, I haven't watched a game in at least a month. I watched a handful after the trade deadline but we just played ugly. Turnovers, missed plays, isos, shot jacking(looking at you green), etc. I shouldn't take it.

With that said, I've liked TJ since we drafted him, and he got me to at least watch parts of games recently. I can really see him being our answer at SF. Not saying he's a star or anything but he looks like he could be a really solid SF, I would say even a Luol Deng type of player. 

I still don't understand why we took on Knight. Sure he's younger but he hasn't shown as much during his time and only started playing this year which happened to be a contract year. I just don't understand the risk there. And don't get me started on the LAL pick.

This summer will be very telling


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 36-33)*

This just in: The Suns stink. They traded away a top 5 pick next year four the privilege to give away Dragic. Their front court stinks and they could have signed Greg Monroe, who is now completely out of our price range, but instead signed Thomas and Dragic but then traded all of them for nothing AND have away a pick. They just have it away... again! What is wrong with these people?! Suns are going to be a losing franchise for many years with these jokers ruining them.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-39)*

Oh, and how bout those off court problems...


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-39)*

It is also the fans' fault, remember.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-39)*



Dissonance said:


> Oh, and how bout those off court problems...


I'm not familiar with this, please expound.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-42)*

*Suns' Morris twins accused of beating former mentor*

Then there's them whining about fans, Green whining about playing, Goran before that about the org, the front office, lack of trust. Stains your franchise with an already big stain in having Sarver own them and probably enough as it is, nobody seems to want to come to PHX anymore. I may have missed something though.


----------



## AG

*Re: '14-15 Suns Season Game Thread (Team Record: 39-42)*

The Suns are a total mess right now. The team chemistry didn't seem to very good this season, and we have a horrible owner, and we seem to be stuck in mediocrity which is the worst place to be in the NBA. We need to add great talent, specially in the frontcourt, but drafting 13th or 14th every year doesn't help. Do we attempt to trade up this year, and go after an athletic high energy defensive beast like Willie Cauley-Stein? The frontcourt seriously needs to be addressed.
At SF Tucker should no longer be the starter; he should come off the bench. So does Warren get the job, and do they draft a possible starter like Sam Dekker to compete with him? I'd love to trade up and draft Justise Winslow, but how much would that cost?
At PF does Markieff remain the starter? He's not great and most likely never will be, and he doesn't play enough defense. Do we try to sign (and almost certainly fail) Aldridge, Love, or Millsap? Or do we draft a potential future starter like Trey Lyles?
At center I'm not thrilled with Len. He made progress, but he's way too injure prone, and I don't see him as a dominant player. And if Markieff remains the starter at PF, that is not a championship big man duo, not offensively, and most certainly not defensively. So do we go after (and most likely fail) Marc Gasol, Greg Monroe, DeAndre Jordan, or Brook Lopez? Do we draft Frank Kaminsky?


----------

